# Stinte



## MichaelB (21. März 2003)

Moin,

wie bereitet die Stinte am besten zu? Ausnehmen und mit Stumpf und Stiel einfach in Butter braten - okai - aber welche Variationen gibt es?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## leierfisch (21. März 2003)

Kopf ab und ausnehmen.Salz und Pfeffer und in Roggenmehl wenden und ab in die Pfanne.Wenn es dir in der Küche zu zu dolle müffelt #t mach vor dem mehlen einfach Currypulver über die Fische  schmeckt super.Denn Fisch schön braten bis er braun iss,dazu Bratkartoffeln und ein gutes Bier #h  :m


----------



## chippog (22. März 2003)

ausgenommene und abgespülte stinte zusammen mit grobem roggenmehl und salz in eine tüte und ordentlich schütteln, dann  auf ein mit olivenöl eingefettetes backblech verteilen und goldgelb braten! chipp


----------



## MichaelB (8. Februar 2004)

Moin,

jetzt, wo es demnächst hoffentlich bald und besten sofort wieder los geht: keine Rezepte ansonsten? :z :z :z 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Februar 2004)

Hi,

eigentlich müsste doch auch Räuchern gehen -- in einer Art "Haltezange" o.ä.?

Gruß,
theactor #h


----------



## ollidi (9. Februar 2004)

Räuchern habe ich mal probiert. War aber nicht sooo doll. Wahrscheinlich waren sie auch zu lange im Rauch. 
Ich nehme auch immer das Grundrezept. Salz, Pfeffer, Paprika dann in Roggenmehl wenden und ab in die Pfanne. :m


----------



## MichaelB (7. März 2004)

Moin,

mal eine Frage an die Kenner der Materie: gestern habe ich Stinte gebraten, nachmittags gefangen und gleich abends in die Pfanne - die bogen sich beim Braten. 
Heute habe ich aus der selben "Lieferung" welche zubereitet, die lagen seit gestern ausgenommen in Kühlung - und bogen sich nicht in der Pfanne.

Warum???

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (7. März 2004)

Hi there;

uh-- genau kann ich es nicht sagen - aber die BIEGUNG tritt bei allen fangfrischen Fischen auf > always a good sign!

Found this im Board: 





> braten von frischfisch: wer denn nun wirklich frischfisch am liebsten so frisch wie möglich mag, so wie ich, sollte zum beispiel dorschfilets ohne haut braten oder die haut in regelmässigen abständen durchtrennen, da sie sich sonst eben aufrollt. bei ganzen fischen ist das mehrfache einschneiden auf beiden seiten des fisches zu empfehlen, da so fast jegliche krümmung des fisches vermieden wird. ausserdem lässt sich der fisch dann auf dem teller besser "sortieren". dies gilt vor allem auch für plattfische. ein sehr vorsichtiges braten bei niedriger wärme, fast köcheln ist auch eine funktionierende methode. gegebenenfalls ganz kurz ganz scharf anbraten und gleich die hitze fast ganz runternehmen. das vorherige vorsichtige salzen der filets trägt auch zur stabilisierung des fisches bei. hingegen sollte meiner meinung nach auf das säuern völlig verzichtet werden, da es sich ja um ganz frischen fisch handelt, der den beigeschmack noch gar nicht entwickelt hat, den man durchs säuern wegbekommen will. obendrein wird das feine frischfischaroma durch die säure zunichte gemacht!!!



Thread: HIER


----------



## chippog (13. März 2004)

folgende these finde ich plausibel, muss aber nicht unbedingt stimmen:

bei frischen fischen setzt die leichenstarre ein, logischerweise auf beiden seiten ungefähr gleichstark. siehe dazu auch frische filets, die immer recht schnell kürzer werden als in unfiletiertem zustand. wird nun ein ganzer fisch auf einer seite gebraten, verschwindet durch das denaturieren der muskelzellen die leichenstarre recht schnell. die andere noch nicht gebratene seite ist aber noch starr und verbiegt den fisch.

ganze frische fische schneide ich denn auch quer zur länge einige male ein. danach bleiben sie platt in der pfanne liegen.


----------



## mibu69 (7. April 2004)

*AW: Stinte*

hallo erst mal!
bin neu hier an board und habe deshalb jetzt erst diese seite gefunden.
aber für das nächste jahr eine anregung.
lege deine stinte doch mal in sauer ein.genauso zu machen wie beim hering.


----------

